# Need info post surgery yesterday



## woodyfam (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. I had a PT yesterday. It seemed to go as good as possible and initial reports are all benign. I did not see my doctor after the surgery. Upon discharge, the nurse informed me that my doctor wanted me off all medicines except the pain meds for surgery. I was supposed to discontinue my Synthroid, Zyrtec(allergy), and Lexapro (anxiety). I am fine without the allergy and anxiety meds. I was only anxious due to the surgery and the allergies are not too bad right now. I thought it was weird that I am to take no Synthroid. Can someone tell me if this sounds correct?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

woodyfam said:


> Hi all. I had a PT yesterday. It seemed to go as good as possible and initial reports are all benign. I did not see my doctor after the surgery. Upon discharge, the nurse informed me that my doctor wanted me off all medicines except the pain meds for surgery. I was supposed to discontinue my Synthroid, Zyrtec(allergy), and Lexapro (anxiety). I am fine without the allergy and anxiety meds. I was only anxious due to the surgery and the allergies are not too bad right now. thought it was weird that I am to take no Synthroid. Can someone tell me if this sounds correct?


I would put a call into the doctor's office to be sure. Best to you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

woodyfam said:


> Hi all. I had a PT yesterday. It seemed to go as good as possible and initial reports are all benign. I did not see my doctor after the surgery. Upon discharge, the nurse informed me that my doctor wanted me off all medicines except the pain meds for surgery. I was supposed to discontinue my Synthroid, Zyrtec(allergy), and Lexapro (anxiety). I am fine without the allergy and anxiety meds. I was only anxious due to the surgery and the allergies are not too bad right now. I thought it was weird that I am to take no Synthroid. Can someone tell me if this sounds correct?


Your doc might want to do an uptake scan or some such. It would be wise to call him and ask.

Because, if your supposed to be on your Synthroid and you are not, that would not be a good thing. Conversely speaking, if you took it and messed up, that would not be a good thing.

You feel pretty good, I hope?


----------



## woodyfam (May 6, 2012)

I feel really good considering the surgery. They said that my large nodule was right in front and easy to get at. All good news.

I will call the doctor tomorrow to make sure everything is on track. Thanks for the help!


----------

